# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Symptomen 
Een psychose is geen afzonderlijke ziekte, maar een groep psychiatrische verschijnselen. Deze verschijnselen heten symptomen. Soms heeft iemand slechts één psychotisch symptoom, soms meerdere. De belangrijkste symptomen van psychosen zijn verwardheid, problemen in het logisch denken, het waarnemen van dingen die er in werkelijkheid niet zijn en het hebben van vreemde ervaringen. Een ander veel voorkomend verschijnsel is een verstoord dag- en nachtritme. Hieronder leest u meer over de verschillende symptomen. 

Problemen in het denken 
Er kunnen zich verschillende problemen in het denken voordoen. U kunt last hebben van denkstoornissen, wanen en formele denkstoornissen. 

Denkstoornissen 
Het kan zijn dat u tijdens een psychose moeite hebt met logisch denken. De wereld kan onbegrijpelijk lijken. Bijvoorbeeld doordat u dingen hoort of ziet die anderen niet waarnemen. Hierdoor kunt u problemen krijgen in de omgang met anderen. Ook kunt u de buitenwereld wantrouwen en u daardoor angstig voelen. Dit wordt ook wel paranoia genoemd. 

Wanen 
U kunt last krijgen van wanen. Dit zijn overtuigingen die voortkomen uit een psychische ziekte en die niet met de werkelijkheid overeenkomen. U kunt bijvoorbeeld denken dat u wordt afgeluisterd of dat er een complot bestaat. Door deze wanen kunt u bang worden, mensen gaan wantrouwen en u afzonderen. U kunt echter ook overtuigingen hebben die prettig zijn. Zo kunt u bijvoorbeeld denken dat u zeer getalenteerd, zeer rijk of beroemd bent. Kenmerkend is dat uw overtuiging zo stellig is dat niemand hier verandering in aan kan brengen. 

Formele denkstoornissen 
Bij een formele denkstoornis is uw vorm van denken veranderd. U denkt bijvoorbeeld te snel of te langzaam. Ook kan het zijn dat uw gedachten plotseling stoppen terwijl u dat niet wilt. Dit heet een gedachtestop. 
Ook kan uw denken verwarrend overkomen doordat zinnen of onderwerpen niet meer logisch op elkaar volgen. U kunt snel van onderwerp wisselen en van de hak op de tak denken. Dit wordt wel onsamenhangend of verhoogd associatief denken genoemd. 
U kunt ook moeite hebben met helder denken. U vindt het bijvoorbeeld moeilijk om u te concentreren tijdens uw werk of studie, of tijdens tv-kijken of lezen. Deze concentratieproblemen kunnen lang blijven bestaan. Als de meeste andere symptomen zijn verdwenen kunt u nog enige tijd concentratieproblemen hebben. 

Hallucinaties 
U kunt last hebben van hallucinaties. Bij hallucinaties hoort, ziet, voelt, proeft of ruikt u dingen die anderen niet waarnemen. U hoort bijvoorbeeld gemompel of stemmen. In sommige gevallen klinken stemmen als echt geluid, soms lijken het meer hardop klinkende gedachten. Het kan ook zijn dat u hallucinaties hoort in de vorm van opdrachten. Dit kunnen onschuldige opdrachten zijn, zoals doe de huishouding of haal boodschappen. U kunt echter ook opdrachten krijgen die u aanzetten tot gevaarlijk gedrag. 

Derealisatie- en depersonalisatieverschijnselen 
U kunt het gevoel hebben dat de wereld niet echt is. Het is alsof u een film kijkt. Dit wordt derealisatie genoemd. Ook kunt u zichzelf als veranderd voelen of u van uzelf vervreemd voelen als u in de spiegel kijkt. Dit verschijnsel heet depersonalisatie. 

Slaapproblemen 
Bij een acute psychose kan uw dagnachtritme verstoord raken of worden omgedraaid. Hierdoor kan uw psychose verergeren. Het kan ook gebeuren dat u dagenlang nauwelijks slaapt. 

Positieve en negatieve symptomen 
De symptomen die zich bij een psychose kunnen voordoen, worden vaak ingedeeld in positieve en negatieve symptomen. De positieve symptomen zijn symptomen die nieuw gedrag veroorzaken. U kunt zich bijvoorbeeld anders gaan gedragen doordat u last heeft van denkstoornissen (wanen) en waarnemingsstoornissen (hallucinaties). De negatieve symptomen veroorzaken verlies aan initiatief. U kunt bijvoorbeeld moeilijk uit bed komen en verricht weinig activiteiten op uw werk of thuis. 

Oorzaken van psychosen 
De oorzaak van een psychose is lang niet altijd bekend. Soms is de oorzaak wel duidelijk, bijvoorbeeld bij een ziekte met koorts, vergiftiging, drugsgebruik of een schildklierafwijking. De psychotische symptomen kunnen zich ook voordoen als bijverschijnsel bij een depressie of manie (bipolaire stoornis). 
Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat erfelijke aanleg een rol kan spelen bij het krijgen van psychosen. Dit geldt onder meer bij psychosen zoals schizofrenie en bij stemmingsstoornissen (depressie en manie). Bij mensen met een aanleg voor psychosen, kan stress of drugsgebruik de symptomen uitlokken of versterken. 
Er bestaan aanwijzingen dat er op latere leeftijd psychosen kunnen ontstaan door een virusinfectie voor de geboorte of een problematische bevalling. Over andere oorzaken bestaat nog veel onduidelijkheid.

Meer informatie
Voor meer informatie over uw behandeling of voor advies kunt u contact opnemen met de Balie van het UCP, telefoon (050) 361 88 80. Meer informatie over de Balie vindt u via het rechter keuzemenu.

De on-line versie van deze informatie kunt u vinden op: http://psychiatrie.umcg.nl/ucp/patie..._is_psych.html 

(bron: psychiatrie.umcg.nl)

----------

